# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  ..Храм Кришны...

## Александр "NИ"

Прежде чем задать …вопрос, чуть опишу своё «знакомство» с Кришной…

Имея от природы философский склад ума, да «имея» изрядную долю кармических грехов, которые «заставили» испытывать много душевных (именно – душевных) страданий в этой жизни (в юные... молодые годы), однажды, в числе «приходящих» в мою судьбу книг (религиозных, эзотерический, философских, психологических), «пришла» книга – Бхагават-Гита (как она есть). Было это, во второй половине 1990-х годов. 

…После (впервые в этой жизни; до этого вообще не был и близко знаком с религиозными мыслями и книгами) прочтения всей Библии (ветхого и нового заветов) в 1994-95 годах… После прочтения (после Библии), очень впечатлившей на то время меня, книги «Так говорил Заратустра» (Ф.Ницше), Бхагават-Гита – очень впечатлила, мой тогда ещё «молодой ум». После этого было ещё некоторое количество и качество книг, таких как «Астральные путешествия» (Р. Монро), «Книга духов» (А. Кардек), «Беседы с Богом» (Д. Уолш) и другие. И однажды, «я» в себе «обнаружил», что ничего нового уже нигде не читаю. Ибо – всё – об одном и том же… Лишь из уст разных авторов. 

…И вот, «на волне впечатлений» от Бхагават-Гиты, где то в период с 1995 по 1997 годы (не помню точной даты), впервые тогда, посетил храм Кришны; благо, он практически рядом от места, где я живу (в 3-4 километрах). 
В самом храме, тогда, был я лишь несколько раз. Учеников тогда в храме, было очень много!.. Полон храм.  :smilies: … Приобрёл я тогда, в киоске при храме, несколько «Песней» Бхагаватам… И, собственно, на этом – «всё и закончилось»… - на – следующих почти 20-ть лет. …До просмотра фильма-сериала Махабхарата, в 2015 году. Потом, фильма-сериала Бог Махадев. После – Будда. И – Сита и Рама. Все эти фильмы – «современные» (2000-х годов создания).

Примерно год назад, «присел» на ведические лекции (в Ютуб – Л.М. Тугутов, А.Г. Хакимов, О.Г. Торсунов…); а в сентябре 2017 года, вновь – пришёл в храм Кришны… - третий... раз за жизнь. …Как минимум посмотреть, что изменилось в храме за эти... 20 лет. Сделал небольшое пожертвование (денежное)... в копилку храма… «Перекинулся» несколькими словами с один из «послушников храма»… Посмотрел в зале на «Божества»… да и ушёл.

Неделю назад, вновь посетил храм (основной зал храма, как и недавно). Незаметно, вновь сделал пожертвование, в ту же копилку  :smilies: …, послушал чуть пение «Харе Кришна»… - и ушёл. 

И вот сегодня, вновь… - сделал «ту же процедуру».  :smilies: … 

Да и вот… знаете? – «ничего мне не нужно»… «ничего не прошу»… ни у кого ни о чём в храме не спрашиваю… - пришёл… - молча (и, как то даже - хочется - молчать, молча...) «сделал пожертвование», чуть поприсутствую и ухожу. И вот, нет каких то желаний и потребности… разговаривать, развивать какие то темы… Это – нормально?

…И если 20-ть лет назад, мне было «что-то нужно»… Ну там – духовный учитель… и… прочие «удовлетворения» …каких-то амбиций… То сейчас, почему то больше предпочитаю – тихо прийти… молча поприсутствовать чуть… незаметно вложить в копилочку скромное «пожертвование» и уйти.

Ну и, пожалуй «самое главное», что делаю я это – просто так… по велению сердца… не принуждая себя к этому - никак. 
Поэтому, сейчас, «я» не знаю… зачем мне ещё нужен храм Кришны…  :smilies: …, точнее – для чего ещё? 

…Потому, позвольте задать Вам этот вопрос: - «для чего ещё…  :smilies: …, я мог бы посещать храм Кришны? Как, когда и для чего?

Спасибо. 

Ну и что-то вроде послесловия:
_На самом деле, в том «режиме жизни» в котором живу (статус семейного человека, с обычной работой в миру – для «хлеба насущного»…), реально, могу посещать храм, лишь по своим «выходным дням», которые у меня среди недели. В принципе, можно и чаще… но - …не знаю зачем. Это раз. Два; имею возможность «интернет общения», но, насколько заметил, какой то особой активности общения по интернету (в данном случае на этом сайте, форуме) – нет. А пообщаться (ну что-то вроде – онлайн переписки) с людьми, которые давно и серьёзно «живут Кришной», порой, потребность есть. Если знаете, то, тоже… подскажите, где в сети можно «в онлайн режиме» пообщаться с …вайшнавами (кришнаитами)._ 
Спасибо.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Александр!

Похоже, что Вы находитесь на стадии накопления бхакти-сукрити. 

Из  Шри Харинама Чинтамани Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура:

«Бхакти-сукрити — это преданное служение, осуществляемое осознанно или неосознанно. Это самая ценная из всех сукрити, благодаря ей живое существо оказывается в обществе преданных Господа. Благодаря бхакти сукрити, джива обретает веру (щраддху) и находит общество преданных. Затем человек начинает сознательно практиковать преданное служение, развивает вкус к Святому Имени и раздает имя другим дживам.»

Впоследствии накопленное бхакти-сукрити позволит Вам обрести шраддху, веру в путь преданного служения, бхакти в начальной стадии. Шраддха развиваясь приводит к вайдья садхана бхакти, регулируемой практике преданного служения.

Подобное взаимодействие с ИСККОН является естественным. Чтобы проиллюстрировать этот вопрос, я кратко расскажу о концепции 4 движений в ИСККОН. Данная концепция была описана в двух ранних работах Шрилы Прабхупады и была относительно недавно раскрыта и прокомментирована Е.С. Бхакти Рагава Махараджем. Эта концепция классифицирует преданных по степени их вовлеченности в процесс преданного служения. 

1.	Движение санкиртаны. Сюда относятся личности, которым нравятся определенные элементы движения Сознания Кришны (киртаны, лекции, фестивали, прасад и т.п.), но у них, по большому счету, нет _никаких_ обязательств. Их также называют «друзья Кришны».
2.	Движение храмового поклонения (дословно: «The temple entry movement» - движение посещения храмов.) Приходя в храм, преданный уже должен вести себя определенным образом, у него появляются некоторые обязательства. Однако храм он посещает когда захочет и свою жизнь вне храма выстраивает по своему усмотрению.
3.	Движение инициации. После инициации преданный выстраивает всю свою жизнь в соответствии с волей духовного учителя (по крайней мере, так должно быть). 
4.	Движение дайви-варнашрамы. Подразумевает посвящение всей своей деятельности Кришне.

Вы можете посещать храм ради той деятельности, которая Вас привлекает. Если у Вас появится желание как-то помочь преданным – Вы можете спросить их, какая помощь им нужна.




> где в сети можно «в онлайн режиме» пообщаться с …вайшнавами (кришнаитами).


Существует большое количество групп общения в социальных сетях. Также Вы можете задавать любые вопросы здесь.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

